# Brake items in shops for fun?



## stormenfreya

Hello, 

I have heard from shops, places, stores in Japan where you can pay to damage things like glasses,plates etc. Anyone know of these places, name website?


----------



## Joppa

stormenfreya said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have heard from shops, places, stores in Japan where you can pay to damage things like glasses,plates etc. Anyone know of these places, name website?


You mean 八つ当たりどころ 'Yatsuataridokoro', a converted van where for a payment you can smash plates to your heart's content!
????????????????????????????????????? (in Japanese only)
Reuter's video report in English: Japan smash success | Video | Reuters.com
Your challenge is to find out where you can find the van. The homepage doesn't list future locations. 
Report from Akihabara 2008: ??????:???????? ? ???????????????????????


----------



## Toolie

lol that is fukkin awesome!!


----------

